# Best media for FX5



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Just wondering if some of you can offer insight into different filter media you've been using for the fx5. Until now, I've been using the initial foam, some pot scrubbers, biomax and carbon, but the sponges are no longer cleanable and have a lot of residue stuck in them which can't be cleaned out. Was going to get new sponges but they're backordered at J&L so I thought I'd look into some other options.

What types of 'custom' media are you guys using in your fx5 or similar 3 trayed canisters? please be specific with which tray level (top, middle, bottom) has which media.Has anyone tried using that bulk filter floss in the main outer circles of the filter or does that get clogged too easily?

Thanks.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I use Eheim substrate pro in all trays in all my filters I have 4 Fx5s and a Eheim 2080 and it works great do not use filter floss as it will clog easily and I don't use Carbon as I don't see it doing anything and I think its a waste of money


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I also like the eheim substrate pro.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i was going to start a thread asking the same thing. right now i use carbon, ammonia Remover, bio rings and bio balls. but i was wondering if it was worth using carbon and ammonia remover. ive always used the same things.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and usually fluval opti-carb.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

using carbon only if you want to take tanning, medication, or some unwanted chemical in your tank. And once they are bonded with any chemicals, they will no longer be active. You should change the carbon once a month.

I don't use ammonia remover. That is what bacteria in your tank is for. 

For bio-balls, they are best to use above water, not submerge. If it is submerge, the purpose of using bio-balls is defeated.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats good to know thanks charles.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

pretty brutal to know ive been wasting money all this time :S


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ehfisubstrat pro will fall through the holes in the trays unless they are bagged, as not all of them are the same size. I do like it because they don't clog like biomax. I have some biomax and I have to clean it regularly to keep them from being all gummed up. And Jay, if you like the properties of carbon but don't want to waste your money, get Purigen with "The Bag". Purigen can be recharged with bleached and is more effective cost-wise and usage-wise.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have 2 FX-5's on my community tank and 1 is completely Eheim, #1 basket=Mech, #2 basket=Sub-Pro, and #3=Eheim blue sponges (yes they fit perfectly).
The second one is going to be the same, except right now it has Fluval Bio-max in #1, Eheim Sub-Pro in #2, and Fluval Blue pads in #3
D


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ive used purigen but it seemed like it was going brown really fast. mind you at the time i was using it my tank was heavily stocked. maybe ill try it again now that my tank doesnt have that many fish in it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> ive used purigen but it seemed like it was going brown really fast. mind you at the time i was using it my tank was heavily stocked. maybe ill try it again now that my tank doesnt have that many fish in it.


In the same amount of time that your Purigen is going brown is how quickly your carbon was going useless though....


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i guess thats true. ive had it out of the filter for awhile do you think it would still be good?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> yeah i guess thats true. ive had it out of the filter for awhile do you think it would still be good?


Yup, they're good unless they won't regen anymore.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i just checked both bags out and they were a bit clumpy. ill try and regenerate it and see what happens.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They clump when they dry up. It'll be fine once you wet it.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Eheim is good, but expensive. I like seachem pond matrix for it's larger size. I use both. 
I really like eheim ehfi mech for mechanical pre-filtration though. Doesn't clog likes sponges do, but still traps a ton of the larger crap so that your bio doesn't get clogged as fast.


----------

